# Just a thought



## Sidewinder (Oct 9, 2012)

So here I am, my second night in a german hospital after being involved in a crash in my racing car on the infamous Nurburging at the weekend. 

I have some bruises, a compressed lung and 2 fractured bones in my spine, I can't drive for 12 weeks and my racecar is history after hitting a wall backwards at 70MPH, but I'm still smiling, as all I can think about is getting home and being hugged by my beautiful, soft, oh so curvy BBW girlfriend, wondering if she really will treat me by wearing that super short nurses outfit!!!


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 10, 2012)

Sidewinder said:


> So here I am, my second night in a german hospital after being involved in a crash in my racing car on the infamous Nurburging at the weekend.
> 
> I have some bruises, a compressed lung and 2 fractured bones in my spine, I can't drive for 12 weeks and my racecar is history after hitting a wall backwards at 70MPH, but I'm still smiling, as all I can think about is getting home and being hugged by my beautiful, soft, oh so curvy BBW girlfriend, wondering if she really will treat me by wearing that super short nurses outfit!!!



Sorry to hear about the accident. What kind of race car was it?


----------



## Sidewinder (Oct 10, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident. What kind of race car was it?



Seat Leon Supercopa Touring Car, I saw some pictures of it today, the rollcage saved our lives..


----------



## s13 (Oct 12, 2012)

All the best mate


----------



## toni (Oct 17, 2012)

Yikes! That is scary. I am glad you made it out in one piece. I totally hopes she nurses you back to health.


----------

